
WeWork to Remake Real Estate with Code - skypather
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/weworks-radical-plan-remake-real-estate-code/?utm_source=wanqu.co&utm_campaign=Wanqu+Daily&utm_medium=website
======
Cypher
I could use a summary, its bit long winded.

